# U.S. Rep. Barney Frank to seek re-election



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

U.S. Rep. Barney Frank is running for re-election in 2012.

The Newton Democrat announced today in a statement that he plans to run again to defend Wall Street reform and "to reduce significantly America's swollen, unnecessary, worldwide military footprint."

"While I would have preferred to put off a discussion about the next election until a later date, I have been asked on a number of occasions about my plans. In addition, I have become convinced that making my decision to run for re-election known is important for maximizing the impact I can have on the range of issues to which I am committed," Frank said. "These issues require a time commitment longer than the next two years."

U.S. Rep. Barney Frank to seek re-election - BostonHerald.com


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Barney, just declare yourself the winner for 2012. The people in your district did not get out and vote enough to get you out while the dopes who support you did. You all deserve what you get in this fool!

But shut up about the military and leave it alone. The dems downsized the military in the early 90's because who was going to mess with us? I think there's a cost savings there. Then, because we did NOTHING to curb terrorism, we got our asses handed to us and found out our military was understrength. REALLY????? And now we are looking at reducing defense spending again. DEMS Listen to me, if you ignore history, you are dooming us to repeat it!


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

The sad part is this Fool will get reelected. Its time for MASS voters to wake up:stomp:


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

ecpd402 said:


> The sad part is this Fool will get reelected. Its time for MASS voters to wake up:stomp:


The fool will def get re-elected...the sad part. MASS WILL NEVER wake up...this is the home of the sad liberals


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

tsunami said:


> The fool will def get re-elected...the sad part. MASS WILL NEVER wake up...this is the home of the sad liberals


And because this pussbag is in Congress it screws the entire Nation!( Fanny-May/Freddy-Mac........)


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I used to think the DemocRats and the Libs just didnt get it, now I am wondering if they do get it and just hate this country so much that they actually want it to fail. How can these people justify any of the actions that have taken place over the last few years? The people we have running this country seem to do more damage that any terrorist has been able to accomplish. We have laws passed that judges deem unconstitutional yet they remain because the judge didnt specifically put an injunction against it? We have the government with running private businesses? Basically we have a government that has completely ignored what the people want, there is no way that can end well. In the last elections most of the country sent a very clear message to Washington, but not good ole Mass. So ya I think this bag o douche will easily get re elected without much effort.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2011)

I think the only way he will leave office is the same way Ted Kennedy in a box. :skull:


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

The only swollen thing that Bawney will work on reducing, is someone's penis.

You go, Barney. You are every liberal's favorite pickle smoocher.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Howie Carr 
*Let's play whack a hack*

Hey Barney Frank, how can we miss you if you won't go away? He's 70 years old and his last job in... 








53 Comments


----------

